# Flash install for Firefox



## kr651129 (Feb 19, 2012)

I installed the Flash port for Firefox per the hand book and it shows up fine in about:plugins and even some Flash content will play but no YouTube videos will play and the Flash content I need to access for school doesn't even recognize that I have Flash installed and redirects me to the Adobe website for installation.

YouTube looks like it will load but it's just a black box the size of the embedded player.

Thoughts?

---

I solved it


```
% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
```

Needed to be run, and it was but I did it as root, oops.

But this does raise a question that I need to figure out: how do I


```
# kldload linux
```

automatically at startup?


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 19, 2012)

You don't. Add 
	
	



```
linux_load="YES"
```
 to /boot/loader.conf or compile your kernel with 
	
	



```
options COMPAT_LINUX32
```
 for amd64, or 
	
	



```
options COMPAT_LINUX
```
 for i386.


----------

